# Magnum needs a new home, Robin Master's estate is gone.



## artringwald (Apr 10, 2018)

The estate used for the Magnum P.I. show had fallen into disrepair, and recently was demolished. Here's a sad video of what it looks like now:

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/37914775/bye-bye-robins-nest-iconic-magnum-pi-property-demolished

It's old news, but Higgins (John Hillerman) died last November.

Here's what the estate used to look like:


----------

